# Wellwoman conception vitamins..



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Is anybody taking and recommending these vitamins? My partner and I have been taking them for about 3months now and will probably continue with them. Does anybody have a good story to tell about them?

Lynette


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Hey Lynette

My husband and I have also just starting taking these vitamins, not sure whether or not they will make any difference to the chances of conceiving but figure that it will keep us as healthy as we can be during the process.

xx


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi

Yeah weve been taking them 3months and suppose cant hurt to keep taking them.


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi scarlett,

Whats the craic with Royal jelly?


----------



## goddessdream (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,

Yeah jus waiting to be called back for the review appointment then hopefully onto the list, your right nothing is easy so I hope theres nothing un covered in the next set of tests, I havent had any fsh or ahm tests yet, but as far as i know at the review appt we are going on the list. Hoping for a miracle between now and then!


----------



## AlanaS (Sep 21, 2012)

Thats interesting about the Royal Jelly - where can you get it? I'm willing to try anything that might improve our chances. Been reading online about a place in Holywood that specialises in fertility accupuncture so thinking about maybe trying that as well during our cycle.


----------

